# my first buck for the season!!!



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Honeybee man (Sep 14, 2012)

Congratulations,I'm still looking for one


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats that's a nice en'!


----------



## Phshunter10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice buck!!!!! Got a first buck with a bow last year!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 14, 2012)

And that is an awesome deer.  Congratulations.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice one! Wished I already had one in the cooler.


----------



## Mr. Bright (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats nice buck!!!


----------



## jbfitz (Sep 14, 2012)

Awesome buck!


----------



## sidewinder15 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thats a nice buck what par of bibb county is ur lease if i may ask


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 14, 2012)

gotta love it when you can fill a tag when you get off early. its like the deer are surprised cuz they know your not supposed to be there. congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice buck!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats on a nice buck.


----------



## bucwild (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice


----------



## undertaker84 (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Ace1313 (Sep 15, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## longbeard (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't you love it when a plan comes together!  Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## Duff (Sep 15, 2012)

Great buck!!! Congrats


----------



## Stumper (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome buck, congratulations!


----------



## BowHard (Sep 15, 2012)

Wheres the video???


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice man!


----------



## whitetail killa (Sep 15, 2012)

Good job Curtis!


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 15, 2012)

Way to go.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice kill


----------



## nosfedgta (Sep 15, 2012)

awesome!!!


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Sep 16, 2012)

thanks you guys!! ill post the video when I get it edited!


----------



## nosfedgta (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice man!


----------



## Sterling (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats Ga Boy! And on film too! Way cool!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice deer!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Sep 16, 2012)

Cool u must have a hotspot


----------



## rellis84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats !


----------



## SowGreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Way to close the deal.


----------



## sman (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh yeah!!!  That will work!!!  Congratz!!!


----------



## South Man (Sep 16, 2012)

congrats


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice deer


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Working on footage will have up soon! Thanks!


----------



## PineThirty (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats man! Cant wait to see the footage!


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## C Cape (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats on a great deer and some great footage. Enjoyed talking with you today at Chucks.


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Just added video!


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Sep 21, 2012)

great buck,great video!congrats


----------



## alan (Sep 21, 2012)

Good job!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 21, 2012)

Great video.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Great video and buck. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## BBowman (Sep 21, 2012)

Good shot and great video.  That was also pretty smooth the way you got your wife off the phone so you could call your bud's.  "Gotta let you go, still got deer walking around me."  Thanks for sharing that little trick.


----------



## string music (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice job. Nice video


----------



## savedjim (Sep 21, 2012)

Awsome day in the woods Curtis congrats man !!! I almost jumped out of my seat when you popped him ..


----------



## Sgt Shadow (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome buck and video.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Sep 23, 2012)

Just climbed where i shot the buck in this video hope i see the bigger ten pt that came in before i shot the eight! Last time i sat in this stand i seen nine deer! Wish me luck! Maybe be he wants to be a star!


----------



## t8ter (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Chadx1981 (Sep 23, 2012)

Any luck bud


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Seen six does!  No show 10 pt.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 30, 2012)

That's some awesome video footage, Curtis! Really great hunt man. Why can't some of these TV shows have as good of footage as you have. You need a Show dude!


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks taylor co it means alot!


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Oct 1, 2012)

I had the ten pt under my stand sat morning the one i was talking about in this video! Wasnt light enough for the video camera so i passed on him! Ill hopefully see him again!i see lots of does out of this stand, he'll be back!


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks again for all that posted and for those who stopped ,i had a great time talking to ya'll!


----------



## Gulfin (Oct 4, 2012)

Good deal! Nice video!


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Jul 8, 2013)

hope this is a repeat this year


----------

